# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره ریاضی رشته اقتصاد

## dev

با عرض سلام 
من نمی دونستم در کدام تاپیک باید سوال خودم مطرح کنم امیدوارم در جای درستی سوال خودم را پرسیده باشم امسال من در کنکور انسانی شرکت کردم و در رشته اقتصاد قبول شدم با توجه به اینکه رشته اقتصاد با ریاضی پیوند دارد و بالطبع بچه های انسانی در درس ریاضی ضعف دارند شما دوستان چه روشی به من پیشنهاد می کنید تا ضعف ریاضی خودم رو رفع کنم از چه منبعی و کتابی شروع به خواندن درس ریاضی کنم 
با تشکر

----------


## E.M10

> با عرض سلام 
> من نمی دونستم در کدام تاپیک باید سوال خودم مطرح کنم امیدوارم در جای درستی سوال خودم را پرسیده باشم امسال من در کنکور انسانی شرکت کردم و در رشته اقتصاد قبول شدم با توجه به اینکه رشته اقتصاد با ریاضی پیوند دارد و بالطبع بچه های انسانی در درس ریاضی ضعف دارند شما دوستان چه روشی به من پیشنهاد می کنید تا ضعف ریاضی خودم رو رفع کنم از چه منبعی و کتابی شروع به خواندن درس ریاضی کنم 
> با تشکر


بنظر من برو دانشگاه ترم اول مقدماته ، کتابایی که استادا معرفی می کنن یا جزوشونو بخونی حله

----------


## khaan

کتابهای مدرسان شریف رو بخونی راحت ارشد قبول میشی در آینده.
درضمن منابع اصلی درس های علوم انسانی کتابهای انتشارات سمت هستن. کتابهاش هم ارزون هستن. سعی کن حتی اگه استادت هم کتاب دیگه ای معرفی کرد در کنارش همه کتابهای اصلی رشته خودت رو از انتشارات سمت خونده باشی.  قیمت کتابهاش هم خیلی پایینه. از آدینه بوک میتونی سفارششون بدی

----------


## khaan

راستی ریاضیات رشته های علوم انسانی مثل ریاضی مهندسی ها نیست که نظریه اعداد و اعداد مختلط و معادلات دیفرانسیل و ... داشته باشه. تمام حساب کتابهاتون با اعداد حقیقی و مشتق و انتگراله و پیچیده ترین مبحثتون چگالی احتمال در آمار هست !  کلا در علوم انسانی فقط یعی کن فرمول ها رو فراموش نکنی و نگران هیچی نباش

----------

